# Help ID Son's Shark



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

Can anyone help me out with make and model? 83 and 1/2 inches long. Caught on NC Outer Banks last week. (on a blues rig with 17# test)

http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp111/carbine100/Christys242.jpg

http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp111/carbine100/Christys244.jpg

http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp111/carbine100/Christys245.jpg


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Sandbar


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Where did you catch it?


----------



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

sand flea said:


> where did you catch it?


calo (south)


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

it's a dusky shark


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Flipper said:


> Sandbar


I'm thinking the same thing.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The eyes made me think Atlantic sharpnose, but the thick body and lack of white spots make Sandbar a much better answer.

Evan


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Flipper said:


> Sandbar





fishingadam95 said:


> it's a dusky shark


hard to tell without a good view of the pectoral fin. Dern nice fish though.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

fishingadam95 said:


> it's a dusky shark


Nope.


----------



## dnice (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like a sandbar to me as well.

Here's a good Shark Identification page


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

kingfisherman23 said:


> The eyes made me think Atlantic sharpnose,


Sharpnose only get about 3 feet long.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

not sure but its not a sandbar shark. they are brown. looks like a dusky to me.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

striperswiper said:


> not sure but its not a sandbar shark. they are brown. looks like a dusky to me.


You sure your not thinking Sand Tiger??


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

striperswiper said:


> not sure but its not a sandbar shark. they are brown.


Perhaps you're thinking of a sand tiger.


----------



## charlesw (Nov 6, 2008)

sure looks like a bull to me.










Hard to see the anal notch, but it's even with the pectoral fin, large eyes, dusky line on tail.


----------



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

we call them "big sharks"


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Not bad for 17# test. What reel and rod?


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

One heck of a job getting that one in!


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

AirDown said:


> You sure your not thinking Sand Tiger??


no im deff not thinking sand tiger. anyone who drum fishes knows a sandtiger IMO. but every pic i have of a sandbar they are really brown. it could also be a bignose.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

It's a Sandbar/Dusky, same critter different name.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Clyde said:


> It's a Sandbar/Dusky, same critter different name.


No, they are different species, but sometimes grouped together. This is definitely a sandbar shark. Look at the size of the dorsal. Unmistakable.


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

I say sandbar also. The color is a tad off though. Def not a sandtiger. You'd know by the teeth only. Looks alot like a bull from the side and front, but the dorsal of a bull is very stout and short compared to this one.


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

Sandbar:fishing:


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

on the back of the dorsal fin on the bottom sandbars have a small cut and dusky don't his shark is a dusky
hereis a comparison i found


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

according to the comparison, it's a dusky. No cut in the dorsal, which Ive been looking at from post #1, but Idk chit anyway, so I didnt chime in until now.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

AirDown said:


> You sure your not thinking Sand Tiger??


No a sand tiger and bar are not the same, and there is no plain sand shark.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> according to the comparison, it's a dusky. No cut in the dorsal, which Ive been looking at from post #1, but Idk chit anyway, so I didnt chime in until now.


As far as I know, all sharks have free rear tips on their dorsal fins.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

nice sized sandbar


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm thinking Dusky- the nose looks too long and sharp to be a sandbar.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

That, without a doubt is a land shark!.................. Dunno what the fish is?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

juvenile tarpon no doubt.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

The dorsal fin on a dusky is more rounded--no where near as tall, and less triangular. The dorsal is too far forward on this shark to be a dusky, too.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

NCsharker and some other guys caught a dusky last November on the NC coast on a yakked out bait. They had some good photos of it and if they post it up here, you'll really see the difference between a sandbar and a dusky.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

flipper is 100% on this one guys. The tell tale is that on a dusky the dorsal will start behind where the pec fin ends, on a sandbar it will start 1/2 - 3/4 of the way back. When you look at it like this the comparison is easy.

84" is a huge sandbar but probably just over 70" at the fork which is still darn big.

nice shark.


----------



## jrod (Apr 28, 2009)

*shark id*

Hi guys, first time posting on this site. It is def. a sandbar shark and a nice one. I can't seem to find any shark to bite around beaufort. any ideas??


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

lemon.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Lookin like a sandbar, there is the cut on the dorsal its just not as obvious as the one in the comparison pic, that one is all dried up and more pronounced. Look closely you can see it, and the arrangement of the dorsal and pectoral fins like was said earlier.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

looks like a nurse shark


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice shark either way. Not sure what kind it is, I just stay out of the way of the teeth!


----------

